# MA EMT-B Jobs/College Student



## splintercell990 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all - I've been lurking for a while and have found this site to be quite invaluable! A little background - I'm a certified EMT-B in MA (about a year or so now), and I currently work for my school's EMS unit (all members are certified EMT-Basics in MA) and provide EMS coverage at University programs (concerts, sporting events, the works...)

My main question is this - I'm looking to work for EMS agencies - to name a few: Patriot, AmBCare, Alert, AMR (I've heard mixed things). A few are on a hiring freeze - but since I am a student, I would only be able to work breaks during the year, full-time over the summer. I feel like this is a major disadvantage in getting hired by any of these companies, right?

When does most of the hiring take place? I heard it really depends on the company, which makes sense - but I was wondering if a lot of is done at specific times during the year. I know with the current economy, EMT-B jobs are becoming increasingly scarce...but I was trying to see if there is any hope of being hired as a student.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 29, 2009)

All I can tell you is that I am in the same boat. Except I go to college in NY and we don't have an EMS squad. I got reciprocity in NYS and now I am searching for jobs, but looking to be an ER tech at one of the local hospitals. Fun stuff, wish I could be of some help.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome!
There are a whole bunch of MA college/university EMTs here, but as far as I know, I am the only one that works on a regular basis in the real world. 
Where in MA are you going to school (I assume Central or Western MA?)? Where is home? Do you have access to a car during the year? Breaks? 
What kind of time commitment can you give?

I go to school in the suburbs west of Boston, but work in Boston proper, usually 2-3 shifts a month, as well as breaks. Because I started with the company full time for some time, they are happy to keep me on part time/per diem. Many companies in the area ask for a minimum commitment in order to stay employed, usually 12-48 hours/month. When you are originally hired, you need to commit to several days of orientation (9-5), then several weeks of preceptorship and third ride time. It is unwise to do this during school.

Because MA has so many colleges and universities, and at least in Boston, lost of need, there are many private ambulance companies that do mainly transfer (non-emergency) service. In Eastern MA, most 911 is covered by private companies, so the way to get your foot in the door is to do transfer for a while. 
Because there are so many college students, the turnover at many companies is high, and college students "cover" for FT employee's vacations, etc, especially in December and the summer months. Most companies hire in "waves" based on need, and fill orientation classes with those waves. The best time to apply is April/May or Aug/Sept. 

I really dont know most of the companies in central MA well... do a search for AMR on this site for more information, AmBCare is a decent company, and I dont know anything about Patriot. 

Hope this helps,

Dan


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 29, 2009)

What college do you go to?  I'm curious.  PM me if you're willing to and don't want to make it public


----------



## splintercell990 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for all of the responses!

@ emt.dan - I go to school around the Western, MA area/home near Central, MA, so those areas are primarily where I'm looking for employment. The agencies (private) in the Boston area would be quite the commute, but I do have access to a car during the year/breaks. I know a lot of companies are on a hiring freeze currently (AMR), so maybe I will re-apply at other points in the year.

Others have suggested advancing to the ALS/Paramedic level, but I feel like that wouldn't be the best idea while still in school, so I'm probably not gonna go that route. I will definitely look at other options as well, rather than just focusing on 911 - IFT especially. Also, would a paramedic assist class be of any use at all, or is that primarily for ConEd points (6 hours in MA for EMT-B's)?


----------



## piranah (Dec 29, 2009)

i work for alert...and we are hiring visit our website at Alertems.com ....we are all over in MA so just look on the website... i work in RI mainly but i do some work in mass and i like it.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 29, 2009)

do you think the Alert EMS people would be open to a new per diem EMT-B?


----------

